# Hatfield wild camping/motorhome friendly pub needed



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John's son and friend are doing the trans penine cycle ride. John is going for their back up/support sleeping etc.
would like to stop near Hatfielden route, suggestions please?
Sue


----------

